# Flat Tire Toolkit



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Had a flat last week, road debris cut tire pretty good. But, I have been dwelling on similar scenarios. 

Yes, I have a full sized spare, keep inflated to around 60psi, relieve pressure as appropriate when used. 

But changing a flat is a time consuming and dirty pita. 

My alternative is a blackjack plug kit, which I do carry with me always. Problem though is how to air damaged but fixed tire back up. portable compressor can take a while. Portable air tank is a definite possibility. Small CO2 tank is also possibility though don't know how well would work. Looked at SCBA and Scuba 'escape' tanks. 

I saw today the small CO2 inflators for bicycles. Less than $9, box of 24 CO2 whippets cost around $13. Is expensive for 1 time use but quite small and convenient. Anybody use these? What size tire? How many did it take to get to a reasonable happy TPMS pressure?

Advise or other suggestions?

FWIW, I will be working with LT265/65R18 tires. If it works out, will be putting similar kit into a Tundra 1794, tire is 305/55R20.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't have any spare. Not even a donut. Maybe I'll put that on my birthday wish list.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07176WJFB/?tag=ubne0c-20
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002I52RG0/?tag=ubne0c-20
and shouldnt have more than 36 psi in your tire


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07176WJFB/?tag=ubne0c-20
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002I52RG0/?tag=ubne0c-20
> and shouldnt have more than 36 psi in your tire


I put one in all my cars.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

I have a portable compressor that is built into my jump box. Runs off internal battery, don't have to worry about cord being too short, or melting plug end. It just takes
So. . Long. to even bring from 31 to 35psi, stickered tpms pressure on door.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

I have a compressor and a repair kit. I have never changed a tire myself and I don't know if I'm strong enough to get the bolts off (only once have I had a flat, which was on MD I-95 at rush hour, and some guy stopped and changed tire for me). I think I would have an easier time pulling out a piece of debris and plugging the hole. My car did not have a spare in it when I got, but I plan to resolve that situation (I would just take the donut from my old car, but it isn't the right size).


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

krbjmpr said:


> I have a portable compressor that is built into my jump box. Runs off internal battery, don't have to worry about cord being too short, or melting plug end. It just takes
> So. F-ing. Long. to even bring from 31 to 35psi, stickered tpms pressure on door.


Get a different/new one. They are not all created equal, mine only takes 10-15 seconds to per tire.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Hmm, you are probably spot on about not being created the same. Had noticed a variety of 'substantial' looking compressors at Amazon.

Think I am going to go with CO2, similar to link, looking for one that I can bolt a storage bracket out of the way in bed.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PR0NGG8/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

krbjmpr said:


> Hmm, you are probably spot on about not being created the same. Had noticed a variety of 'substantial' looking compressors at Amazon.
> 
> Think I am going to go with CO2, similar to link, looking for one that I can bolt a storage bracket out of the way in bed.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PR0NGG8/?tag=ubne0c-20


That's a nice set, just a bit pricey though. Any reason why you need a co2 compressor?


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Well, it's not a compressor but a small tank. And reason why is the tank is instantaneous vs a compressor takes time. 

Biggest issue is cost and having to refill tank after use.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

krbjmpr said:


> Well, it's not a compressor but a small tank. And reason why is the tank is instantaneous vs a compressor takes time.
> 
> Biggest issue is cost and having to refill tank after use.


An extra $120 is a lot of money to save less than 60 seconds, and that's only if you need air in all tires.



krbjmpr said:


> Well, it's not a compressor but a small tank. And reason why is the tank is instantaneous vs a compressor takes time.
> 
> Biggest issue is cost and having to refill tank after use.


Okay I had to relook at your tires sizes. We're all recommending stuff for cars to small truck. Here is what you maybe looking for, speedy but at a smaller price tag. Sorry I can't help but to try to save money 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005Z8HAUK/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

A portable compressor takes a while to fill a flat tire, even with a car tire. Mine are bigger. And if I am leaking air, it is 100% possible (probable if Pax in vehicle) that by time tire is plugged it will be flat.

Also bear in mind this may be in parking lot at best, on side of interstate between roadway and on ramp at worst. It's the last scenario that I was forced to participate.

Everybody has a limit of what is too much. Though cost is higher, I am already looking at least $50 for a high output compressor. Now difference isn't so much.

The Slime compressor is one of the finalists. Before I pull the trigger on a tank that will have to be filled, making it non-returnable, I am going to try out compressors first. I just finished (yesterday) testing a buddy hose I borrowed. Locks onto spare tire for pressure (I keep mine at 60)and let's you inflate another. Nice to have, think I will keep one in the OSB. Just have to build/assemble it.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> An extra $120 is a lot of money to save less than 60 seconds, and that's only if you need air in all tires.
> 
> 
> Okay I had to relook at your tires sizes. We're all recommending stuff for cars to small truck. Here is what you maybe looking for, speedy but at a smaller price tag. Sorry I can't help but to try to save money
> ...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

krbjmpr said:


> A portable compressor takes a while to fill a flat tire, even with a car tire. Mine are bigger. And if I am leaking air, it is 100% possible (probable if Pax in vehicle) that by time tire is plugged it will be flat.
> 
> Also bear in mind this may be in parking lot at best, on side of interstate between roadway and on ramp at worst. It's the last scenario that I was forced to participate.
> 
> Everybody has a limit of what is too much. Though cost is higher, I am already looking at least $50 for a high output compressor. Now difference isn't so much.


You make a fair point. Those are some very large tires.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

krbjmpr said:


> Had a flat last week, road debris cut tire pretty good. But, I have been dwelling on similar scenarios.
> 
> Yes, I have a full sized spare, keep inflated to around 60psi, relieve pressure as appropriate when used.
> 
> ...


AAA


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

Can of brake clean and a lighter...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I keep a nitrogen tank in my car, works fine for me, under $10 to exchange at a welding shop. I get about 2 years of use out of it. Only had to fill a completely flat tire one time it worked fine. I have plugged many tires on the side of the road, most before they went completely flat. I have a nice collection of items I pulled form tires in my tire repair kit.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Where did you get you N Tank from? Did it come with dual stage regulator to step down pressure? Was output adjustable, or preset at 100psi for air tool use? Ever tried to use an impact wrench with it? 

Had a N tank when was working in WY before retiring from oil field. Ain't no way in hell you gonna get off 10 lugnuts off a truck that has been bounced around in desert, snow, ice slush, road melt, etc. 

We started using N Tanks to run impact wrenches, big 1" things, and works well until tank gets too cold. Haven't tried it down here in TX yet. Bit more of an expensive setup, but preferred.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

krbjmpr said:


> Where did you get you N Tank from? Did it come with dual stage regulator to step down pressure? Was output adjustable, or preset at 100psi for air tool use? Ever tried to use an impact wrench with it?
> 
> Had a N tank when was working in WY before retiring from oil field. Ain't no way in hell you gonna get off 10 lugnuts off a truck that has been bounced around in desert, snow, ice slush, road melt, etc.
> 
> We started using N Tanks to run impact wrenches, big 1" things, and works well until tank gets too cold. Haven't tried it down here in TX yet. Bit more of an expensive setup, but preferred.


I got it on Craigs List with a regulator that worked but the gauges were broken. No need for the gauges, messed around with it to lower the pressure for filling the tires. Never tried it with any air tools, I may look into that.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Def try it with air tools / pneumatic over hydraulic bottle jack! If works for you, makes world easier. 

Reason asked about 2 stage regulator... 1 stage typically ice over quickly under medium demand. Air tools, other than bottle Jack's, are a huge demand. Worse case is regulator freezes open. 2 stage still prone to same thing, but are greater resistance due to larger area, dual diaphragms, freeze shutoff, etc. 

We were using singles in WY, couldn't find a dual with flowrate we needed at pressure required.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I have a small air compressor and an impact wrench. No plug kit, though. I'd just throw the spare on, then drop the flat tire off at Pep Boys for them to plug, then I'd re-mount the repaired tire myself.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

forrest m said:


> I have a compressor and a repair kit. I have never changed a tire myself and I don't know if I'm strong enough to get the bolts off (only once have I had a flat, which was on MD I-95 at rush hour, and some guy stopped and changed tire for me). I think I would have an easier time pulling out a piece of debris and plugging the hole. My car did not have a spare in it when I got, but I plan to resolve that situation (I would just take the donut from my old car, but it isn't the right size).


ever heard of Triple AAA ? asking for a friend,jmo


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

krbjmpr said:


> FWIW, I will be working with LT265/65R18 tires. If it works out, will be putting similar kit into a Tundra 1794, tire is 305/55R20.


I also keep a can of fix-a-flat in the truck but usually just give them away to stranded motorists. I do not know if they will inflate my LT tires either to 50 psi. The hybrid version of my truck ditched the spare for a compressor with fix-a-flat in it. I use that to keep the tires aired up, it's portable and can handle the big tires. Also keep a plug kit in every vehicle along with Leatherman tool and Mag-Lite.

I got the Load Range Cs to reduce or eliminate road hazards and after two years have only had to patch two of them. The leaks were very slow however and the tires never let us down. Gotta love those KO2s!

I reckon the LR Es would not get any holes in them but didn't want to swing 55 pound tires and give up more fuel efficiency.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> ever heard of Triple AAA ? asking for a friend,jmo


Yes I have, got a flat on the turnpike, called roadside assistance AAA and was told 2+ hours for assistance. Did it myself in 20 minutes.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

Imo, there is no alternative better than having a spare, especially a full size spare. Not every flat is repairable, I've picked up large debris that left 2" slash in my tread, I've had sidewalls fail, etc. A spare tire is always plan B, but it's a very good backup to have. 

I keep a valve stem remover, tire slime, a compressor, and a tire plug kit (plugs, plug insert, cleaning tool, rubber cement, needle nose with snips, and flathead screw driver). You can buy small compressors on Amazon that are relatively quick (under 2 minutes). 

If I have very little light or no time to plug a hole, I might opt for tire slime. I remove the valve stem and let ALL THE AIR out of my tire. Put the stem back and use the slime can by the instructions. By letting all the air out, more slime enters the tire. I'll immediately add about 5-10lbs of pressure and roll forward so the slime can work around the tire. Then I'll top off to 35-40psi and be on my way. 

If I have enough light, time, and room, I'll hunt down the hole, pull the screw out, and plug the tire with the plug kit. 

Worst case, I get the spare tire out. 

There is no alternative to a portable compressor. CO2 bottles might work for a bike tire, but a bike tire is about 1.35L, your car is probably 10-12L. A 10-gal tank with 120psi inside takes up space and is somewhat dangerous to haul around. It's also useless once the tank pressure falls below 40psi and equalizes with your tires.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Jsaxophone said:


> Imo, there is no alternative better than having a spare, especially a full size spare. Not every flat is repairable, I've picked up large debris that left 2" slash in my tread, I've had sidewalls fail, etc. A spare tire is always plan B, but it's a very good backup to have.
> 
> I keep a valve stem remover, tire slime, a compressor, and a tire plug kit (plugs, plug insert, cleaning tool, rubber cement, needle nose with snips, and flathead screw driver). You can buy small compressors on Amazon that are relatively quick (under 2 minutes).
> 
> ...


hey pal, your in the wrong Biz, you should do road sire assistance,$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ JMO


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> hey pal, your in the wrong Biz, you should do road sire assistance,$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ JMO


I work on my own vehicles, which also helps my profits. Honestly, I only Uber part time, my day job is an Engineer.

It's really not that difficult to plug a tire. A complete kit at walmart (5 plugs), is about $8. All you need is a pliers and flathead screwdriver to pry screws/nails out. It only sucks if you don't have enough light to find the hole or the object that's stuck in your tire.

Otherwise, everyone should know how to change a tire or use slime, I just so happened to figure out that a can of slime is far more effective if you take all or most of the air out of the tire, first. Also, I LOVE valve stem removers. It's abut the size of nail clippers, cheap, and also good for revenge.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> Yes I have, got a flat on the turnpike, called roadside assistance AAA and was told 2+ hours for assistance. Did it myself in 20 minutes.


I have used AAA three times in the last 4 years, never more than 45 min wait. Wife used them probably 8 times and I think she never waited more than an hour. I have heard some people say 3-4 hour wait, that is not good. 2 hours is too much, they should be able to come in less than an hour.

I was up in Lisbon NH one year and battery died, guy came in 30 minutes after contacting AAA. Must be hit or miss.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Jsaxophone said:


> I work on my own vehicles, which also helps my profits. Honestly, I only Uber part time, my day job is an Engineer.
> 
> It's really not that difficult to plug a tire. A complete kit at walmart (5 plugs), is about $8. All you need is a pliers and flathead screwdriver to pry screws/nails out. It only sucks if you don't have enough light to find the hole or the object that's stuck in your tire.
> 
> Otherwise, everyone should know how to change a tire or use slime, I just so happened to figure out that a can of slime is far more effective if you take all or most of the air out of the tire, first. Also, I LOVE valve stem removers. It's abut the size of nail clippers, cheap, and also good for revenge.


i agree with you when you say get a lot of air out of the tire, because if there a lot of air in tire, the fix a flat is less effective as it has to over come the air in the tire, good advice, have a great day,jmo


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> i agree with you when you say get a lot of air out of the tire, because if there a lot of air in tire, the fix a flat is less effective as it has to over come the air in the tire, good advice, have a great day,jmo


Yes. If there is still pressure in the tire, it's harder to push slime out of the pressurized can. Eventually the pressure equalizes and no more slime comes out.

I once used slime to fix a slow no-see-em leak in a tire that was still inflated, and basically just wasted the can this way.


----------



## gotrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Schumac...00-Amp-Battery-Jump-Starter-BE01255/207126115
I have this model. Tires inflate quickly and I've used it to jump start cars numerous times. $99 at Home Depot is a bargain. The one downside is you have to remember to plug into a regular outlet and charge it every 60-90 days. I also bought a heavy duty 4 way tire wrench to replace the cheap one that came with my car (approx. $15). It makes taking off a tire much easier. This along with rubber gloves, a garden mat to kneel or sit on, and a tire plug kit.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

gotrocks said:


> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Schumac...00-Amp-Battery-Jump-Starter-BE01255/207126115
> I have this model. Tires inflate quickly and I've used it to jump start cars numerous times. $99 at Home Depot is a bargain. The one downside is you have to remember to plug into a regular outlet and charge it every 60-90 days. I also bought a heavy duty 4 way tire wrench to replace the cheap one that came with my car (approx. $15). It makes taking off a tire much easier. This along with rubber gloves, a garden mat to kneel or sit on, and a tire plug kit.


good info


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

If you want a good compressor, look at viair.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ASY23I/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jsaxophone said:


> Yes. If there is still pressure in the tire, it's harder to push slime out of the pressurized can. Eventually the pressure equalizes and no more slime comes out.
> 
> I once used slime to fix a slow no-see-em leak in a tire that was still inflated, and basically just wasted the can this way.


Is Slime supposed to be used as a fix a flat or to _*prevent*_ a flat?

I used to work at an auto dismantler and we used to practically have a tire guy on staff just to fix tire flats. We also had tire companies on speed dial to fix loader and truck tires. They were at the yard 3-4 times a week at 2-300 bux per service.

One year at the SEMA Show in Vegas I found this slime like product. It is added _*before *_you get a flat. It seals holes from the inside out. We bought it in 55 gallon drums and added it to all the vehicles, forklifts, loaders, graders, on road trucks etc.

It was a big initial investment but paid for itself quickly. Tire flats dropped to almost nothing. We also saved tons of money on downtime. Getting a loader tire fixed could take 4-6 hours causing 4-6 hours or more of overtime.

We eventually went with solid and semisolid tires.

But, we always used the slime to prevent a flat in the first place.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

I do everything myself. I consider it a treat when the tow truck driver comes to change my tire and I act like I don't know shit.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Having a decent jack also helps when it comes to changing a tire. In my opinion those scissor jacks are about worthless. Finding a compact hydraulic jack that fits in your car and is usable on the road can be a challenge.

I find the challenge is it needs to be low enough to fit under the car with a flat tire and rise high enough to get a fully inflated tire on and off. I have a compact trolley jack that works fine for my compact car. It won't lift my SUV high enough off the ground. The bottle jack I have from a truck I used to own will lift the SUV high enough off the ground however it won't fit under the SUV when it has a flat.

Bought a new jack for the SUV, this weekend I will let the air out of the tire and make sure it fits under there with a flat. I know it will lift the SUV high enough as I tested that already. Just did not feel like deflating the tire and then having to drag the air compressor out to fill it up.

I have seen several people buy bottle jacks for ease of use and not realize they need to fit under the car with a flat.


----------

